# Comfortis flea control ??



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

For those of you who may be using or used *Comfortis *flea control, does it work?

Do you notice any side effects? i.e. getting sick, vomiting etc

In Florida the fleas get on a rampage and I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Me too. I'm in SC - and we are looking for a spring, summer maintenace for our 4. But sorry not familiar. Seems when I ask they all have pros and cons hwell:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw advertising for this in a local vet clinic. So I looked it up and read about it. I found it very interesting, Comfortis is Spinosad. I use Spinosad on my hibiscus to kill thrips ( basically a flea for plants lol ) Spinosad kills sucking insects I have a concentrated bottle of the stuff. works great but this Hybridizer (hibiscus) I know said that thrips can get immune to it if you keep using it. I am not sure if this would happen with the fleas over time.

I think its something worth trying and seeing how your dog does on it.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have used it and recommend it to my grooming clients.

Its a once a month pill that's given WITH food. The majority of dogs I have seen become sick after taking it were _not_ given food after.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My vet suggested this for our pups. We had a bad, flea-infested summer. She said that it is great, however like PP said, that a lot of dogs get sick after... and after giving the pill you have to watch them for 30 minutes to make sure they don't puke it up.

There's only so many times you can give a puked-up pill. I would be worried about wasting pills due to the reaction to it.

Haven't tried it first hand, but am very interested to hear from you guys that have! Does it really work?!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

We give it to my moms Shih Tzu, Ginger. I give it to her then feed her a hot dog and she has yet to become sick. I also give it to a client dog (she brings the pill) and I poke it down and give him a treat. He does just fine.

It works to kill all the fleas on the dog with in 24 hours but you also have to keep on top of the fleas by cleaning your house and yard plus the dog.

I find it works better if you give the pills every 3 weeks instead of 4 so that way it does not laps in the system.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OK... now I see an advantage to living in the frozen tundra of the north... our fleas DISAPPEAR in the winter!! :lol: I haven't ever had fleas on my animals or in my house, however when I managed the humane society we saw our share of flea infested dogs there (but most of them were either strays, abandoned or surrendered by less than caring owners)

Our northern fleas don't seem to be resistant to much - and they're non-existent outside in the winter (if you have them in your home already - they'll live inside, but not outside in the elements!)

I was feeling grumpy about our impending blizzard/snowstorm this weekend, but I'll look on the bright side - no fleas!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Our breeder uses it and recommends it. We'll continue him on it when he comes home to us. The fleas here in Hawaii are becoming immune to Frontline I guess.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> I have used it and recommend it to my grooming clients.
> 
> Its a once a month pill that's given WITH food. The majority of dogs I have seen become sick after taking it were _not_ given food after.


This is a good to know

Thank you all the feed back


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a couple of friends in central and south fla and they say that confortis is the only thing that IS working down there. Advantix is still working very well in north fla along with some of the other more natural things I do I only applly it a couple times a year. 

The other thing they have mentioned working is a new product I had never heard of but reccently got when we took a dog back. It's call vectra 3d (not sure if thats how it's spelled). The groomer in south fla I spoke to reccently said he's been using that since it came out and loves it since it was hard to get his little dogs to take the pills.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anybody know of how big problem fleas are in California ???:rolffleyes:


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> I have a couple of friends in central and south fla and they say that confortis is the only thing that IS working down there. Advantix is still working very well in north fla along with some of the other more natural things I do I only applly it a couple times a year.
> 
> The other thing they have mentioned working is a new product I had never heard of but reccently got when we took a dog back. It's call vectra 3d (not sure if thats how it's spelled). The groomer in south fla I spoke to reccently said he's been using that since it came out and loves it since it was hard to get his little dogs to take the pills.


Never heard of Vectra 3d, thanks. 

Vectra 3d is made by Summit VetPharm and is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sumitomo Corporation of America, who also owns Hartz Mountain Corporation.

It is applied topically like Frontline and gets into the bloodstream. Here is a thread that a group did some research on http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yorkie-health-diet/122084-vectra-3d-input-please-2.html 

A few of the reasons I was asking about Comfortis. My vet recommends it, she uses it on her dogs and it is taken orally. Some products affect breeds differently. 

Comfortis & Vectra 3d both have their pros and cons. Like Roxy25 mentioned, "Comfortis is Spinosad." Its hard to find a 100% safe product that is 100% effective. It would be nice if the fleas disappeared like they do in the colder climates. It can be a never ending battle in the Southern States.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

This is very interesting as I hate, hate, hate topicals. Can you get it w/o a perscription or do you have to go through the vet? Both clinics in town sell Promeris and Advantix and are very dismissive of anything else. (rolls eyes)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley, u need a script to get comfortis unless you order it from out of country. The aussie companies they sell to the US just began selling comfortis I noticed. 
I read about it but being so far south I really need the "skeeter" control that advantix offers in the summer months.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I just by it over the counter at my Vets office. Tell them what dog its for an away we go.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never used (or heard of) Comfortis before now. I went to the website to read up, and one thing that i noticed was no mention if it kills flea eggs or larve. That would be a huge turn off to me personally if it did not. By the time you find 1 adult flea, they have had a chance to lay alot of eggs in our house. 

Personally, i prefer to use sentinel and frontline plus together if there is a major flea problem. The sentinel will kill flea eggs and larve, has heartworm protection, and takes care of roundworms, hookworms and whipworms. Use the FL to kill any lingering or origional adult fleas. 

I went to a 2 day seminor completely on fleas. Everyone is using the resistant word, but there is no actual proof that fleas are becoming resistant. There are many trials being done to see if they are, and everytime all the fleas are killed. It is more of a misapplication problem then a resistance problem. Either people dont put the FL right down to the skin, they have recently bathed the animal or let it go swimming (no water for 3 days before to let the skin oils build up as that is how it is spread), they bathe/swim the dog too soon after, the dog rubs it off, etc. 
I like the frontline as it does Not go into the bloodstream, making it very safe. So personally, that is what i would do.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I wonder which one is the safest for the DOG and the environment :rolffleyes: Probably nobody did any research on that *sigh :rolffleyes:


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I use comfortis and you can get it at your vets office. The way it works is when a flea bites the dog it dies. I live in eastern NC and have never had a flea problem. Comfortis is not effective for ticks. But I don't have a problem with ticks, we do have them but we stay out of the woods once the weather starts getting warm because of the snakes. I wish there was something for mosquitos, now they can get better bad here, especially once the sun starts going down in the evenings.


----------

